
Show HN: Reboot::Take a break and Do nothing - thelittlewonder
https://reboot.netlify.com/
======
stockkid
Thanks for this.

A thought: it says "don't move your cursor" but that doesn't really apply when
I'm on mobile.

------
theminijohn
Awesome idea. My 2 pennies: \- listen to tab switches and reset timer \-
listen to window focus loose and reset timer

~~~
thelittlewonder
Done! The counter now resets on tab switches.

